# The annual Ramadan thread (2013)



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The holy month of Ramadan starts around 10th July (subject to moon sighting) and it is pertinent to provide some information to those who have not experienced this before.

All countries in the Gulf are founded on the principles of Islamic law. However, they are tolerant to all faiths, and attract a vast number of expatriate workers from around the world, and have thriving tourism industries. For visitors or recent arrivals in the region Ramadan may be a new experience. 

Ramadan is a time when Muslims refrain from eating during daylight hours as an act of sacrifice that reminds them of the challenges of the poor. It is a time for generosity of spirit and a period when family ties are renewed and enhanced.

Non-Muslims are not required to follow Islamic practices during Ramadan, but there are customs and regulations that should be observed by everybody. Non-Muslims are expected to respect the Muslim Ramadan practices by not eating, drinking, or smoking in front of Muslims or in any public place in the UAE during daylight hours. This includes your car. Transgressions can be (are often are) fined.

Independent eating establishments will not open until sunset, but many stay open into the early morning hours. Most food courts will be shut during the day, but you will find one or two places in each mall that are screened from public view but open. Most hotels will serve food in a location not in the public view during the daylight hours. Some hotels will not serve liquor during the month of Ramadan, but most in Dubai will serve alcohol after 8.00pm (later than in previous years and to be confirmed). It seems that every year more and more places serve food during the day, but these will be screened from public view. 

Children, pregnant or breast-feeding women and people who are ill are not expected to fast, but please be subtle if giving children drinks or snacks in public.

Live music is not permitted and you will find that many bars and restaurants are more low-key than usual. Obviously brunches stop for the month. As an alternative, you may wish to go to an Iftar buffet. These are laid on by hotels, although strictly speaking it is the meal for breaking fast in the evening.

Driving during the late afternoon and early evening is best avoided if at all possible. The law states that everyone should work two hours less, but some have shorter hours and others expect non-Muslims to work a full day. Traffic can be heavy as people rush to get home for Iftar and can be even more erratic than usual.

Women especially, should consider their attire during Ramadan. Skimpy clothing should not be worn at any time, but extra consideration should be given to our Muslim hosts during Ramadan.

Business hours will be adjusted in consideration of Ramadan and the work hours are typically reduced. UAE Labour Law states that ALL employees are entitled to work two hours less. This does not just apply to Muslims. If you need to conduct any business during Ramadan, it would be wise to call in advance to verify the adjusted business hours. In the work environment, you may find it more difficult to schedule meetings. Best to assume that everything takes longer during Ramadan.

The end of Ramadan will be marked by a three day public holiday, Eid al Fitr (probably from 7th August - subject to moon sighting) and the first night will be dry (no alcohol served anywhere). It is a time of celebration.

Keep an eye on Time Out as they usually publish a guide shortly before Ramadan and will also have information on organised Iftar and Suhour meals.

I hope this helps.


----------



## kopster (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey, I will be spending this Ramadan in Dubai. How long does a fast generally last over there, I mean the time from sunset to sunrise. Thanks!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

kopster said:


> Hey, I will be spending this Ramadan in Dubai. How long does a fast generally last over there, I mean the time from sunset to sunrise. Thanks!


Google is your friend :

Dubai United Arab Emirates Ramadan 2013 (Ramazan) Prayer Times, Qiblah, Mosques (Masjids), Islamic Centers, Organizations and Muslim Owned Businesses, Athan Azan Adhan Salah Salat Mobile Cell Software worldwide.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

kopster said:


> Hey, I will be spending this Ramadan in Dubai. How long does a fast generally last over there, I mean the time from sunset to sunrise. Thanks!


the fast is sunrise to sunset..... not sunset to sunrise!

It lasts as long as the sun is up...... does that answer your question?!


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

Anyone have any particular advice for (non-muslim) diabetics spending time in the middle east during Ramadan? (Muslim diabetics can get some form of permission not to fast from their immam.) 

There's a lot of advice on the web about this, but focused on the fasting itself, not the being in / travelling in "muslim countries".

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Also be aware that some places will have screens up, serve you food on a tray to eatin, and a different member of staff will then walk over and tell you that it cannot be eaten on the premises when you're sat down to tuck in. True story. 

Excellent guide.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

dnastudios said:


> Anyone have any particular advice for (non-muslim) diabetics spending time in the middle east during Ramadan? (Muslim diabetics can get some form of permission not to fast from their immam.)
> 
> There's a lot of advice on the web about this, but focused on the fasting itself, not the being in / travelling in "muslim countries".
> 
> Thanks in advance.


See my story above. That was my exact response. I am diabetic, I am not a hungry liar honest.  Any question feel free to ask. This will be my third Ramadan.


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

Not sure I know what questions to ask...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

If you have Muslims in the workplace you may not be able to smoke, eat or drink in the office or they may give you a room to do so.

Be extra careful when driving, you will find a lot more erratic driving so be prepared.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

dnastudios said:


> Not sure I know what questions to ask...


From a fellow diabetic who has been in the ME for over 25 years don't worry!

Take your medication (if any) as normal. You can carry on your life without stress. Food and drink (smoking also) is not to be consumed in public between sunrise and sunset (times are available in the paper, on line and on the radio) but you can carry on as normal in private. Many companies set aside an area for non-Muslims too. In you work in JAFZA everything is open as normal including the food courts. if anything they are busier. much of the expat grape & hop seen kicks in around 8pm but without live bands/DJ.
Iftar buffets can be great and the at home private Friday brunches are often better than the overprice hotel ones! Enjoy! :clap2:


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Roxtec Blue said:


> From a fellow diabetic who has been in the ME for over 25 years don't worry!
> 
> Take your medication (if any) as normal. You can carry on your life without stress. Food and drink (smoking also) is not to be consumed in public between sunrise and sunset (times are available in the paper, on line and on the radio) but you can carry on as normal in private. Many companies set aside an area for non-Muslims too. In you work in JAFZA everything is open as normal including the food courts. if anything they are busier. much of the expat grape & hop seen kicks in around 8pm but without live bands/DJ.
> Iftar buffets can be great and the at home private Friday brunches are often better than the overprice hotel ones! Enjoy! :clap2:


Sorry about the typos and poor punctuation folks. Currently in NZ suffering from the dreaded jet lag.
:focus:


----------



## kopster (Jun 18, 2013)

vantage said:


> the fast is sunrise to sunset..... not sunset to sunrise!
> 
> It lasts as long as the sun is up...... does that answer your question?!


Can't believe I mixed it up. Actually every country has different durations of fasts depending on the daylight duration. I have heard in some country,it can last for more than 20 hours. I am from India and here this time of the year we expect fasts to long for around 15-16 hours.So just wanted to know how long would it be there in terms of the hours.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i understand restaurants being closed etc. during the day but are there any restrictions or limitations on grocery stores? will they all be open normally during the day?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

sammylou said:


> i understand restaurants being closed etc. during the day but are there any restrictions or limitations on grocery stores? will they all be open normally during the day?


Yupp, they will be open, some might have the fresh cooked foods section closed until Iftar time, but for anyone wanting to do grocery shopping, it's not a problem. In fact most open far longer hours into the night....


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

thanks Saraswat!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a heart condition and need to carry isotonic drinks and water with me at all times... if I drink in public will this be an issue????


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes it will so try to avoid that as much as you can but probably a good thing to have your doctor write you up a note in case any issues come up.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Be careful to not get dehydrated in this heat. Last year I would drink water inside public toilets. Not ideal but doable.
It's obviously easier for ladies to carry bottles of water in their handbags.


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

QOFE said:


> ... carry bottles of water in their handbags.


Should I infer from your post that even to be seen carrying water would be frowned upon?


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

What happens in gyms? Are they open? Are you allowed to drink water whilst training or is it best to go later in the eveing when you can drink?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Yorki said:


> What happens in gyms? Are they open? Are you allowed to drink water whilst training or is it best to go later in the eveing when you can drink?


Different ones seem to have different policies. I think it is common to not have the water dispenser running, but they let you bring your own water.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Private pools and gyms in apartments tend to be fairly relaxed about these matters. People drink water in the gym in my apartment building all through Ramadan, and plenty of people also drank/ate in the pool area. 



Yorki said:


> What happens in gyms? Are they open? Are you allowed to drink water whilst training or is it best to go later in the eveing when you can drink?


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

Checked with Fitness First - their policy is no drinking in the gym during the day. You can drink in private in the changing rooms....they open later to accommodate those observing Ramadan.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Yorki said:


> Checked with Fitness First - their policy is no drinking in the gym during the day. You can drink in private in the changing rooms....they open later to accommodate those observing Ramadan.


From what I have seen in past years the policy is 'loosely' enforced. Basically, you will have to bring your own water because the dispensers will be off, but no one is going to do anything if you drink from your bottle.


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

How do you find out ahead of time if a restaurant's closed for Ramadan or not?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Visp said:


> How do you find out ahead of time if a restaurant's closed for Ramadan or not?


Well you could always ask. Basically assume they will be closed, at least for sit down business. Cafe's (Starbucks, Costa, etc) usually allow carry out. A decent number of restaurants will do take away and delivery during the day. But the number of places that allow you to sit down and have a meal is pretty small. In AD there is Jones the Grocer, I don't know anywhere in Dubai outside of hotels but I am sure a few exist.


----------



## JP2013 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Evening dinner / drinks deals*

Does anyone know if there will be any evening buffets with drinks offers going on through Ramadan? The ones I've been to before (Spice Island, Channels, Flavours) are hosting Iftars, so the ones that are still doing the drinks promotions only start at 9, and when they finish at 10.30 it doesn't give you much time! I'm aware that they would only start serving drink at 8, but that's fine with me!


----------



## JP2013 (Jul 8, 2013)

Visp said:


> How do you find out ahead of time if a restaurant's closed for Ramadan or not?


Based on last year the DIFC was almost entirely open downstairs (but curtained off of course), I also heard Emaar Square remained open, and would guess from this that most 'business' areas do the same. However as a general rule anywhere North of the Creek is a very hungry place... and Stay away from Sharjah.


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

is this Thursday (11th July) a dry night?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

The first day of fasting is tomorrow. There might be some places serving later on in the evening, not sure about that.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

saraswat said:


> The first day of fasting is tomorrow. There might be some places serving later on in the evening, not sure about that.


is there an official time that places will [if they are] start serving alcohol? i know of course it isn't until sundown but was wondering if there is an across the board timing?

would be good to know for making plans throughout the month.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Usually 7.30/8pm


----------



## Newguy7 (May 28, 2013)

let the real hunger games begin!!


----------



## Excellence (Jul 11, 2013)

Its really not that bad if you're one that normally skips breakfast anyways. Sometime I even skip lunch. Honestly it would be so hard to attempt to eat at work in "private" that it is not worth the effort.


----------



## Newguy7 (May 28, 2013)

the eating i don't think would be a problem for me either but not being able to drink anything must be soooo hard!!! Especially if you have to walk a distance outside to get to work since the metro is so far! What do muslims do tho if they feel dehydrated and about to pass out? do you break fast in case of emergency and then just fast a day extra?


----------



## celticcavegirl (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, the not drinking would kill me! I used to do 18 or 24-hr fasts every week but I would be in heavy ketosis the entire time and that makes me literally constantly thirsty, and that was back in London!

Honestly I don't get how it's possible for those not in aircon not to drink all day in these temperatures and not get ill


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

sammylou said:


> is there an official time that places will [if they are] start serving alcohol?


Currently staying at the Amwaj Rotana hotel and their welcome letter states that "alcohol beverages will be served after 20:00 hrs as per government rules and regulations"


----------



## 7even (May 23, 2013)

*Ramadan Activities*

Hi guys

I recently moved to Dubai and this will be my first Ramadan. I am all for getting around the local culture and I'm sure I will however for 1 week during Ramadan my father will be visiting from AUS and I want him to experience Dubai as it is for the other 11 months of the year, I know this wont be entirely possible but it would be good to try without breaking any rules.

I have looked at many guides to Ramadan including the timeout one but they all seem to focus on the 'do's and don't'. 

I was wondering if we could put together a list of things that tourist can still do during this period, whether it be during daylight hours or at night, as I know, contrary to popular belief, there is restrictions at night as well. 

There is no real resource that I have found that tells you exactly what will and wont be operating during this time so there is a lot of guess work which makes it hard to plan anything. 

Any suggestions would be much appreciated? 

ps obviously I understand that the worlds tallest building will still be standing but things like day time restaurants or night spots that are still enjoyable, possibly even still serve alcohol... or is that pushing it?


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

7even said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I recently moved to Dubai and this will be my first Ramadan. I am all for getting around the local culture and I'm sure I will however for 1 week during Ramadan my father will be visiting from AUS and I want him to experience Dubai as it is for the other 11 months of the year, I know this wont be entirely possible but it would be good to try without breaking any rules.
> 
> ...


i don't think alcohol is even allowed to be served during the day. get your dad to stock up at the duty free on his way in and then you can at least enjoy at home.

i live in the marina beside the yacht club and they are open for meals all day i believe as they have blocked out windows etc. but only one of the restaurants, aquaria, will serve alcohol, starting at 8 pm. it is a nice place and overlooks the marina. very pretty at night. good food too!


----------



## ivanmadzarov (Jul 15, 2013)

I have question... Sorry if its stupid or something i just want to know how it is fo real?
Beaches in dubai ( jumeirah public beach ) are they working after iftar until sunrise or somehow or its totaly close.
I am serious so if someone know please tell me.
THX


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

celticcavegirl said:


> I used to do 18 or 24-hr fasts every week :


why?


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

vantage said:


> why?


I would imagine it would be Intermittent Fasting also know as Anabolic Fasting. You basically have an eating window of say 6-8 hours a day, then for the rest of the 16-18 hours, you consume only water, 0 calories. Many variants include doing a 1-2 day fast every week.

It is an extremely efficient way of loosing weight and very healthy, lots of studies have concluded that it can actually increase your life span. I did one program for 1 month and my metabolism went crazy, so much energy, and lost 4kg.

If you are interested, have a look online for a BBC Horizon program called Eat, Fast and live longer.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Gwayland7 said:


> It is an extremely efficient way of loosing weight and very healthy, lots of studies have concluded that it can actually increase your life span.


Don't want to live longer if I'm gonna be hungry most of the time...


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

Gwayland7 said:


> I would imagine it would be Intermittent Fasting also know as Anabolic Fasting. You basically have an eating window of say 6-8 hours a day, then for the rest of the 16-18 hours, you consume only water, 0 calories. Many variants include doing a 1-2 day fast every week.
> 
> It is an extremely efficient way of loosing weight and very healthy, lots of studies have concluded that it can actually increase your life span. I did one program for 1 month and my metabolism went crazy, so much energy, and lost 4kg.
> 
> If you are interested, have a look online for a BBC Horizon program called Eat, Fast and live longer.


some may lose weight and it can be healthy if done properly. if you are on a processed junk food diet, intermittent fasting isn't going to do much for you. [the priority then should be to switch to whole foods etc.] but everyone is different. intermittent fasting, when done regularly [and especially on low carb] helps put one in a state of ketosis which is definitely not for everyone.


----------



## jbonkers (Apr 19, 2013)

Does anyone know if brunches are back on next Friday?


----------



## gemastar (May 17, 2012)

Hi, I was going to ask the same question. Ladies nights are on from 14th for sure, but I cant get any answers on brunches this Friday.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

gemastar said:


> Hi, I was going to ask the same question. Ladies nights are on from 14th for sure, but I cant get any answers on brunches this Friday.


Towers Rotana are saying yes. But who really knows?


----------



## LailaH (Aug 1, 2013)

Does anyone know if its Eid tomorrow in the UAE? I'm getting mixed answers.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

LailaH said:


> Does anyone know if its Eid tomorrow in the UAE? I'm getting mixed answers.


They won't announce it until after sunset, but seems it is quite possible


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Everything I've heard points to a strong possibility of tomorrow being the last fasting day


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

saraswat said:


> Everything I've heard points to a strong possibility of tomorrow being the last fasting day


It's actually quite interesting to observe what's happened and why...

Lunar months are approx 29.5 days, so every month in the Islamic calendar ought to be either 29 or 30 days.

Typically, on the 29th *night* the appearance of a new crescent moon (as judged by a committee) symbolises that the morrow will be a new month (ie the current month is 29 days). If the moon is not sighted, then it is a 30 day month and the new month starts the following day.

So, what happenned this time? Well, 29th night of Shaban (the month before Ramadan) was 8th July, and the moon sighting committee convened after evening prayers. The new crescent moon wasn't sighted in UAE (and KSA) to signify the change of the month, therefore 9th July was declared as 30th Shaban, and the 1st day of Ramadan followed on Wednesday 10th.

However, the problem was that there _*was*_ actually a new crescent moon on *8th* July, but that it had set at 7:08pm which was five minutes before sun-set. Therefore when the committee convened, there was no moon to see, hence the decision.

Note that muslims in Europe _were_ able to physically sight the moon on the night of the 8th. Some countries (eg France, Ireland, Russia) therefore started Ramadan on 9th July, following the lead of Turkey, being the west-most predominantly Muslim country (_who had themselves "sighted" the moon by astonomical calculation, not committee!_). The majority, however, (incl UK, Germany) followed Saudi and declared that Ramadan started 10th July.

There is therefore a concern that there _might_ actually be a Shawal moon tonight to signify the change of the month, even though only 28 days have elapsed rahther than the minimum 29 days (_i.e. because day 1 could reasonably have been declared a day earlier by the Saudi authorities_). I rather suggest they won't see it! 

I'm amazed with today's technology why the Islamic calendar isn't agreed by a committee of astronomers and scholars in Saudi, and then published and adhered-to by the rest of the world.

Lamp

(_not a muslim, just interested from a scientific viewpoint. Disagreements and controversy about the moon sighting seem to be a routine issue, not least when it signifies the start/end of the fasting month, and especially when the skies aren't clear! To use technology or not ... reminds me a bit of DRS _)


----------

